# Thanksgiving Roosters Pic's!



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Been a little dead on this forum of late. Thought I would live it up a bit with pic's from this past weekend. 3 days of hunting, our group limited out each day except the 1st day, where we ended up one short. Had to work for em', nice to finally get the corn off!










Here's me and my pop's who came back from his Arizona for some Thanksgiving roosters.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Very good pics! Couple of them didn't work!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

The boys with a limit!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Fargo's BOB 95FM's very own Steve Bakken with his Gordon pup's. (Hey where's the puppet?)









Thanks for checkin' out![/img]


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

Nice pics Rick! Love them late season birds all bright and colorful.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great hunt...


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Those Gordons are huge, I though mine was a little on the big side after seeing a bunch of small 30#ers but he is small compared to those boys.

We had very good luck on Thanksgiving also but I keep forgetting to bring the camera.


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

Springer said:


> Those Gordons are huge, I though mine was a little on the big side after seeing a bunch of small 30#ers but he is small compared to those boys.
> 
> We had very good luck on Thanksgiving also but I keep forgetting to bring the camera.


I was thinking the same thing.............they are huge compared to my Bella!!


----------



## sb (Dec 9, 2008)

They are conformation, not field Gordons. My males run 85-95 lbs and my ***** in the pic is 65 lbs. I show and hunt them. The biggest drawback in the field is that the males have a lot of coat and it's a lot of work to keep the burs out. My old man in the pic is 13 and doesn't show so he gets a puppy cut in the fall...it saves a lot of work!


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Nice pics and hunt Rick and SB!

:beer:


----------



## deacon (Sep 12, 2003)

Great pics, love the color of late season birds!

May get out one more time this year, two boys in hockey keep my weekends tied up.

Keep the pics and storied coming, I live through you guys....


----------



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

pretty pics. looks like you had a great Thanksgiving


----------



## oKr4zYo (Dec 22, 2008)

Really nice quality pics Rick!


----------

